# Sticky poop?



## cBostanci (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello there, dear TalkBudgies family.
It's been a year or so since my last post because everything was going well. After 2 batches of chicks, my budgie Hoşaf and her partner Lokum decided it's time for another baby. She was acting broody for about a month and she laid an egg yesterday. Her poop has been at enormous sizes for at least 2-3 days. Today, I noticed that once she got out to relieve herself, she had some poop hanging from her vent. Should I be worried and is there anything I can do, like putting a small amount of olive oil to area? She threw it off in about a minute but never saw such a thing before.
















Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Was this just a one time problem or has it persisted?

Pasting of the vent can mean the budgie is not drinking enough or there may be an underlying medical issue.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/103922-my-birds-droppings-normal.html*


----------

